# Resource: Art Books?



## PixelRabbit (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all, my Aunt is going to a huge book sale this week and asked if there were any books we wanted.  I've been wanting to get a book or two on art history, colour theory, composition etc... but not sure on any titles to look for so I'm asking my goto people!
So lets have it, suggestions on any art books you really like?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## KenC (Oct 13, 2014)

This book on composition:

Pictorial Composition (Composition in Art) (Dover Art Instruction): Henry Rankin Poore: 9780486233581: Amazon.com: Books

It's pretty cheap, either from Amazon or directly from Dover, so I'd pick it up if it doesn't show up in the sale.

For color, Albers (Josef?) wrote what's considered by many to be the definitive book on color theory, but have your Aunt pick up any book on color theory she may find.

Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Oct 13, 2014)

*Living With Art* by Mark Getlein
The latest edition is $180 on Amazon.com:
Living with Art


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 13, 2014)

Any foundations of Art (preferable using paint medium) will be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCericola (Oct 13, 2014)

the Art of Seeing is a nice read. 
Yellow and Blue Don't Make Green is a good color theory book


----------

